# WaterField Large Sleeve Case with Oberon cover



## Bonnie22 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi!  I've been watching the Kindleboards site silently for a few weeks now and LOVE the accessories section.  I haven't gotten my Kindle yet (ordered but still waiting on them to ship it- in March  ) but I have a quick question.  I am a student and want to carry my Kindle in my backpack.  I've already decided to get an Oberon cover but I was wondering if the Oberon covers will fit in the WaterField Large Sleeve Case.  I think the case might add some extra protection while my Kindle is in my backpack.  The website says that the large case will fit the kindle with the cover that comes with it.  Does anyone have any experience with these sleeve cases and other covers?  Do they fit?  Thank you for your help and I hope my message makes sense!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonnie,

welcome to the Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post!

I'm sure one of our members will have the answer for you.  I just use the Oberon in my tote, but if I was carrying as much stuff as I used to in my student days 100 years ago, I'd want a sleeve too!

I think you'll get your Kindle sooner than March!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Bonnie.  I have the WaterField slip case and small sleeve case.  I also have an Oberon cover.  The Oberon case is just very slightly larger width and length-wise than the Kindle original case.  If there's any wiggle room with the Kindle in its original case inside the WF large sleeve case, Oberon would probably fit.  But can't say for sure until it's been tried.


----------



## Bonnie22 (Dec 12, 2008)

Betsy, hello and thank you for the warm welcome!  I hope my Kindle gets here before March... I've heard that the shipping times are a bit off, so let's hope that rings true for my order as well!
Sandpiper, thank you!  How do you like the sleeve?  By the way, the beagle on your post is so cute!  I had a beautiful beagle named Aoife a few years ago.  I stil miss her.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Bonnie and congrats on your first post. Be sure and check out *Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting Board*, there is much good Kindle info there. I think you will receive your Kindle before March also.

I also only use a cover for my Kindle.

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hi and welcome Bonnie *


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Bonnie!!  We're glad to have you with us.  Hopefully your wait won't be as long as predicted.... but one thing we can guarantee.... no matter how long you have to wait for your Kindle, it is definitely worth it!  And, since you already love accessories..... you've definitely come to the right place.  This is a great place to hang out and learn all about your Kindle while you're waiting, and the accessories are so fine!!!


----------



## Lance (Jan 2, 2009)

Bonnie22 said:


> I was wondering if the Oberon covers will fit in the WaterField Large Sleeve Case. I think the case might add some extra protection while my Kindle is in my backpack.


Hi Bonnie22, I've been lurking here a while but finally registered just to respond to your query. I have both a WaterField large sleeve case and an Oberon cover (Tree of Life) and can assure you that my Kindle in the Oberon cover fits perfectly in the WaterField large sleeve case. I'm sure it also adds a bit of extra protection that way.

For me, they make a perfect combination.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lance, welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post.  Thanks for answering Bonnie22's question.

So glad to hear that, I might have to get a Waterfield myself!

Betsy


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome Lance and Bonnie...

I have a large Waterfield sleeve that I am selling in the Buy, Sell..section. I don't have an Oberon cover so couldn't answer your question.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1896.0.html


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Lance! Please go to *The Intro/Welcome Board * and tell us more about yourself. Glad you joined, we have fun here.

Linda


----------



## Bonnie22 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the welcomes!  I came to this site because everyone on the amazon boards were so mean!
Lance, thank you for the answer!  That is exactly what I wanted to hear!!! 
Boston, I'll check out that link and might be contacting you.


----------

